# Bought the new Aquaracer - WAN2110.BA0822



## andy_nz (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, to any of you contemplating the purchase of the model WAB2010.BA0804, I strongly recommend that you take a look at this new model...it's just great!

I really loved the look of my WAB2010.BA0804 - but the difficulty in turning the bezel was always a frustration for me. The folks at Tag Heuer had perhaps been thinking along similar lines when they released the WAN2110.BA0822...almost the same visually (and also with the Cal. 5 movement) but with a grippy bezel that turns easily!

So, when the local dealership here in Wellington, New Zealand got one in stock - I went in and bought it! I'll end up selling my WAB2010.BA0804, which is mint (just to relieve my guilt over yet another watch purchase!)

Here are some pics - sorry, not the best quality!


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

It does look great! Congrats :-! How about a wrist shot?


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

the bezel looks grabby, i love the lume on that watch, the dial is simply beautiful.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

I have the same one; great watch. For some reason the attachment button is not working, so can't post a pic of mine. Enjoy.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

i just wish the 41mm aquaracers had the push buttons clasps like the 43mm ones.


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow. That is beautiful. Wear in good health.


----------



## andy_nz (Jan 13, 2009)

Here you go..sorry for delay!


----------



## R.H.Port (Aug 19, 2008)

Is this a new model? I can't seem to find it on TAG Heuer's website.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gorgeous watch...I love the simple elegance of that Aquaracer. Will look good 30 years from now!
NM


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

R.H.Port said:


> Is this a new model? I can't seem to find it on TAG Heuer's website.


The website is updated every once in a long-while, unfortunately. Here's a scan of the 09-10 Swiss/German catalog.


----------



## R.H.Port (Aug 19, 2008)

R1P said:


> The website is updated every once in a long-while, unfortunately. Here's a scan of the 09-10 Swiss/German catalog.


I can't find it on the website, nor can I find much of any reference to it when Googling "WAN2110.BA0822." The WAB version has a ton more results, so I figured the WAN was either new or not sold in the US.

And their website has been crashing all day when I try to look up different products.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

That looks fantastic~Congrats! ;-)


----------



## groyniad (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm still trying to work the bezel on my WAB2010 in - but otherwise I love the thing - see my review from a while back. The new one seems to have bigger hands and bigger hour marks too - is it 41mm or 43. Certainly its the only watch I can find anywhere that seems to me to compete with the aesthetics of the WAB2010 - still prefer the old one though (thank goodness because I couldn't possibly afford this one too.)
what's the accuracy like?


----------



## andy_nz (Jan 13, 2009)

I believe it's a pretty new model. It's strange with the Tag Heuer website - I also couldn't find any of the quartz versions of their new 500m Aquaracer on the site.


----------



## andy_nz (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm still measuring the accuracy..will keep you posted. Indeed the WAB2010 is a very good looking watch, but I really wanted the bezel to turn easily with wet hands...I even asked about swapping bezels, but apparently this is a no-go. Which measurement are you referring to - the case at its widest point or the the bezel?


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

there is no quartz version of the new 500m aquaracer as far as I know, and do correct me if I am mistaken


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Ooh! I spot another fellow Kiwi on this forum.  :-!


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

asadtiger said:


> there is no quartz version of the new 500m aquaracer as far as I know, and do correct me if I am mistaken


Yes there is. You have different face colors and bands; this is one of the versions: 
*WAJ1110.FT6015*


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Congats on your new TAG! It is very sharp looking! :-!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

thank you so much for bringing that to my knowledge..I really had no idea that this version came in quartz too...plz can you tell me if there are other differences between the quartz and the auto versions than the movement..I mean case size, may be if there are colors not available on quartz or some thing like that...and a rough idea of the price difference I should expect between the two models...thanks a lot once again for your kind comments.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

quartz retails for $1950 USD and comes in orange as well as the other auto colors. seconds hand is all orange vs just the tip for the auto. the orange dial has black hands. caseback is solid, not clear

everything else is the same.


----------



## critical (Nov 5, 2009)

This watch is hot. I tired this on a few times today at the mall. They're asking $1400 USD, and I got them to lower it to around $1200, but it was still too much. I think I might just pick it up online.

How's the accuracy and everything else? Also, does anyone know if there will be other 2010 watches coming out soon and where I can view them? I know the Tag website isn't updated a lot.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

critical said:


> This watch is hot. I tired this on a few times today at the mall. They're asking $1400 USD, and I got them to lower it to around $1200, but it was still too much. I think I might just pick it up online.
> 
> How's the accuracy and everything else? Also, does anyone know if there will be other 2010 watches coming out soon and where I can view them? I know the Tag website isn't updated a lot.


New watches are usually shown in March/April at the Basel watch fair in Switzerland. Not all watches are promoted there, usually only the significant ones. The others, like the Aquaracer quartz, trickle out throughout the year without fanfair.

This year, TAG stated it would introduce 50+ new watches but didn't highlight all of them. It ainly promoted the Monaco and AR500m lines.


----------



## andy_nz (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep! Greetings from Wellington!


----------



## hunted (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you buy it from an authorized dealer? Why dosent any of TAG Heuers Authorized E-retailers have the WAN2010?


----------



## mhallman585 (Feb 8, 2010)

First time poster here, just joined after I purchased my first TAG, the Aquaracer WAN2110 with the black face & bezel. Absolutely love it so far!! I do have a question or two and everyone on this forum seems more than qualified to answer them  I don't intend to abuse the watch, but what can I expect in terms of durability in regard to water resistance? If I just jump in the pool to do some laps (which I would prob take it off anyway, but just for peace of mind) is the chlorine going to hurt it? Just want to cover all my basics so I don't have to worry about things like salt water or maybe some soapy water from doing the dishes. Any info would be greatly appreciated! I def can't wait to learn more about watches from all of you!!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats. I tried on that watch today and it seems very nice. The bracelet is a little thin by today's dive watch standards but still decent.


The watch is rated at 300m so all those activities won't harm the watch. just make sure the crown is screwed in tight and I would suggest a simple rinse of tap water after doing those activites.


----------



## Mychronos (Nov 18, 2008)

Is this the new caliber5 Sellita movnt? any confirmation?..



R.H.Port said:


> I can't find it on the website, nor can I find much of any reference to it when Googling "WAN2110.BA0822." The WAB version has a ton more results, so I figured the WAN was either new or not sold in the US.
> 
> And their website has been crashing all day when I try to look up different products.


----------



## mhallman585 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Congrats. I tried on that watch today and it seems very nice. The bracelet is a little thin by today's dive watch standards but still decent.
> 
> The watch is rated at 300m so all those activities won't harm the watch. just make sure the crown is screwed in tight and I would suggest a simple rinse of tap water after doing those activites.


I tried it on and it got me! I actually like the smaller band as I have smaller wrists; the other bands felt too large.

Thanks for the info! It helps to have a little peace of mind. One other question, how often do I need to manually wind the watch? I know it has a 39 hour power reserve, but will once in the morning be enough or should I give the crown 30 turns periodically?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

mhallman585 said:


> I tried it on and it got me! I actually like the smaller band as I have smaller wrists; the other bands felt too large.
> 
> Thanks for the info! It helps to have a little peace of mind. One other question, how often do I need to manually wind the watch? I know it has a 39 hour power reserve, but will once in the morning be enough or should I give the crown 30 turns periodically?


Congrats.:-!

Give it a full wind of about 40 turns and then just wear it. If you wear it daily, you won't have to wind it at all. If you dont wear it for a couple days, then you might want to wind it again to start with a full charge.


----------



## stuckonself (Jul 31, 2007)

What is the retail on this watch? I have heard $1600 and I have heard $1400. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Mychronos (Nov 18, 2008)

here you go,the best deal so far,







blue http://www.amazon.com/Heuer-Aquaracer-Calibre-Automatic-WAN2111-BA0822/dp/B002X9ZH54 black http://www.amazon.com/Heuer-Aquarac...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1265906923&sr=1-1



stuckonself said:


> What is the retail on this watch? I have heard $1600 and I have heard $1400. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

Mychronos said:


> here you go,the best deal so far,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^True. I'm getting mine from Joma at the end of this month, but I just can't decide between blue or black o|


----------



## stuckonself (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out the true retail so I know where to start negotiations with my local AD...some sites show $1400 while most show $1600.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

stuckonself said:


> I'm trying to figure out the true retail so I know where to start negotiations with my local AD...some sites show $1400 while most show $1600.


Usually they discount by percentage, say 25% off retail. Each watch is tagged with the retail price. Not sure it matters what retail price is because they will discount the same percentage regardless of starting point. Maybe start at 30% off and see where that gets you. Most will offer 20% upfront without any negotiation.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

This is a great-looking watch! Are you still liking it? Is the bezel 60- or 120-click? I am thinking about getting one of these; I've heard the movement is pretty accurate right out of the box.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

120 clicks

Movement will be 5-15 sec a day out of the box depending on how you use it


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks for the info. I have small wrists, and the huge tool divers tend to flop around on me. The TAG seems to be a thinner watch, and a little smaller than some other divers - ideal for me. The crown looks larger on this one, compared with the 2010 model - I like big, signed crowns on diver watches.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmmm... a dealer in the internet told me this watch was a 60-click bezel. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## aquaracerxxx (Dec 22, 2009)

bellbrass said:


> Hmmm... a dealer in the internet told me this watch was a 60-click bezel. Can anyone confirm?


I can confirm it is a 120-click bezel.

I have the watch, bought it last Dec. My one is running 2-3 seconds fast during the day(when i'm wearing it) and 5-6 secs at night. so overall 7-9 seconds a day.

The watch is a beauty and i love it. hope it helps

xXx


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation - I figured the internet dealer just looked at the bezel and saw "60," and guessed. The watch is really sharp looking, and it seems not to be a big heavy thing, so I may have to give it a try.


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

andy_nz said:


> I really loved the look of my WAB2010.BA0804 - but the difficulty in turning the bezel was always a frustration for me. The folks at Tag Heuer had perhaps been thinking along similar lines when they released the WAN2110.BA0822...almost the same visually (and also with the Cal. 5 movement) but with a grippy bezel that turns easily!


I've just discovered the WAN2110 myself, and it was great finding this thread from someone who actually owns it. Personally, I love how this watch echoes the look of the Professional 1000 series from the 1980s:

Tag Heuer 1000









Tag Heuer WAN2110


----------



## enorton (Jul 19, 2010)

Does the WAN2110.BA0822 have a domed crystal or is it flat?


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

enorton said:


> Does the WAN2110.BA0822 have a domed crystal or is it flat?


The crystal is flat and is slightly raised above the bezel which should protect the bezel from some scratches. My previous watch was the old 1000 200m professional shown above which had the opposite configuration. The crystal was recessed and the bezel was raised making it more vulnerable to damage.

Mine is the blue one and I love it!


----------



## TRez78 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey guys great looking watch that wan2110.ba0822 is. can anyone describe the case back, there is not a display case I imagine correct??
thanks


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

TRez78 said:


> Hey guys great looking watch that wan2110.ba0822 is. can anyone describe the case back, there is not a display case I imagine correct??
> thanks


There is no display in the caseback.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I believe it has the diver's bell logo. Something like this:


----------

